# Camel Crickets



## Leah (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to report the attempt at breeding camel crickets was successful and surprisingly easy. They do well much like the domestic crickets are kept, but the time frames are much longer on hatching and growth. They do not appear particularly cannibalistic.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 4, 2005)

cool, where did you get them from. Bought or captured?


----------

